# LONDON: 1 Day/Night



## Jones (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello, 
I will be passing through London for one day and night this coming Thursday. In brief, I am a New Yorker, 30 yrs old, and fancy myself to be fairly knowledgeable on food and drink (and of course, sartorialism). The closest thing NY has to a true "gastro pub" is April Bloomfield's Spotted Pig. It is cozy, past the point of trendy, yet still extremely well-healed, I can eat and drink, and always end up staying longer than anticipated. I have no interest in haute cuisine, and am looking for equal parts culinary bliss and what I described above. I will be dining alone. Any recommendations are appreciated.
~ jones
ps: a recommendation or two for well-respected cocktails would also be appreciated. If I hear the bar at the Claridge's Hotel one more time . . .


----------



## going grey (May 22, 2006)

Try,,,The Admiral Codrington in Chelsea...very central

or The Eagle 159 Farringdon Rd..bit further out but still within the bounds of civilization

Why don't you go to the Wolsley on Piccadilly definitely not a pub .. glitzy and exciting but Pub food basically

( go to the Dorchester for cocktails but avoid the Savoy)


----------

